# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  ما هو فريقك الحواري الذي تلعب له  ؟؟؟؟

## LUCKY

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 

اهلاً بك اخواني الاعضاء و المشرفين 

اود طرح فكره و هي ان يذكر كل فريق اسم فريقه الحواري الذي ينتمي ايه في المنطقه او خارجها 

او اذكر اسم النادي الذي تنتمي اليه 

و شكراً

----------


## LUCKY

سوف ارد على الموضوع اذا رايت تفاعل منكم

----------


## Hussain.T

انا ما انتمي اليه

بس من مشجعيه

نادي النور بسنابس

----------


## LUCKY

> انا ما انتمي اليه







> بس من مشجعيه
> 
> نادي النور بسنابس






انا انتمي الى نادي السلام بالعواميه 

و هذة السنه النور معانا في مجموعه 

تعال و شاهدني هههههههههههههههه


بالتوفيق للجميع

----------

